# Huntington Beach Jetty 8/10



## Anderson33 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone. First post on this site. I've been reading reports for a while now... figured I would contribute. Took a walk to the jetty this afternoon. Weather was nice considering how it's been lately. Found plenty of mullet in the creek, fished the broken pylons... no action. Fished the end of the jetty with plenty of live mullet. Put out two poles with live mullet and rigged a spanish/blue rig on a smaller rod with a Clark spoon. Caught two blues on the spoon. One nice one. Nothing on the live mullet. Caught a black sea bass and lizard fish on cut mullet. Put out two shark rigs... no action. Decided to call it a day around 8. There were only a couple guys out there today and two tourists that had to limbo under my lines. All in all a good trip... better than being at work anyway. ; ). Fish On!!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

this is August; seeing that you caught real fish is a good sign. Now wait till September and Octobor for the mullet runs for better fishing. There are instances where they are so much mullet, i believe the fish have trouble finding ur bait or lure.


----------

